# is this a tadpole?



## Lifeguard (Jun 30, 2011)

Is this a tadpole? got to looking at it up close and was wanting to make sure.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

My first thought was, "Dude, that's a dead fruit fly stuck to a moldy dead fruit fly!". Then I saw the little critter to the left of them. It's hard to see from such a small pic but it looks like it. I assume you are observing swimming? Darts away when you startle it?


----------



## Lifeguard (Jun 30, 2011)

It doesn't really swim. It slowly moves around but no darting.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Maybe not then. Really young tads will sometimes swim spastically, twitching and spiraling like crazy, then settling down. Larger tads will lie at rest, sometimes at the bottom and sometimes at a 45 degree angle with their "nose" up at the top of the water film. When disturbed they will dart off quickly.


----------



## Dartolution (May 30, 2011)

Pumilo said:


> My first thought was, "Dude, that's a dead fruit fly stuck to a moldy dead fruit fly!". Then I saw the little critter to the left of them. It's hard to see from such a small pic but it looks like it. I assume you are observing swimming? Darts away when you startle it?


I just about pissed myself when i read this laughing so hard... Thought the same thing!


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

Hmmm...maybe??? I can kinda see a tad there...but it's really tiny! Is it from a thumbnail?



Pumilo said:


> Maybe not then. Really young tads will sometimes swim spastically, twitching and spiraling like crazy, then settling down. Larger tads will lie at rest, sometimes at the bottom and sometimes at a 45 degree angle with their "nose" up at the top of the water film. When disturbed they will dart off quickly.


I've noticed a lot of times, though, a newly hatched tad will move very, very little...to the point I've thought they were dead. So be careful before discarding it. (If it turns out to really be a tad that is!)


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

No way thats a tad. Its way too small. Its sitting in a 1oz cup.


----------



## Lifeguard (Jun 30, 2011)

It is a 1 oz cup. It's about the size of a fruitfly. In fact fruitflies seem to be what it prefers to eat. If it is not a tad any ideas on what it could be? The only frogs in there are leucs. Would that be to small for leuc tads?


----------



## tomh1972 (Aug 13, 2011)

FF larva, perhaps?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

mordoria said:


> No way thats a tad. Its way too small. Its sitting in a 1oz cup.


I didn't even notice the size from the eggcrate around it. Frog poop?


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

i'd keep it just in case


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

LOL @ Doug. That is a FF and a piece of __it LOL. That's not a tad bro. Tads are on the black side of things.


----------



## brinkerh420 (Oct 2, 2011)

I have an idea! 

Maybe it's a FF larvae that is partially incased in a cocoon thing.

It was probably starting to wrap the shell/cocoon around it when it died.

Ideas?

Will


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

It's an alien.


----------



## Dartolution (May 30, 2011)

JimO said:


> It's an alien.


Indeed... Katy Perry needs to be notified.


----------



## Lifeguard (Jun 30, 2011)

In both pics it's just to the rear of the ff. They are still living. it's a small black head with a tan tail like thing.


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

what happens if u spray the water with a spray bottle?


----------



## Lifeguard (Jun 30, 2011)

They twich their way to the bottom of the cup.


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

twitch like a worm or swim like a tad?


----------



## Lifeguard (Jun 30, 2011)

kind of like a worm or even like a masquito larva.


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

was the fly dead when u put it in, or did it drown?


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Not a tad...pretty sure this is what it is:




Source:Have You Heard Of ‘Whale Sperm’ Being Used As Hair Conditioner? | Hair We Go! Products


----------



## Dartolution (May 30, 2011)

Omg that's disgusting!!! 
Reminds me of "Theres something about Mary"


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

Shine a flashlight on it, does it have eyes? Maybe it's a tad that wasn't developed enough when it hatched. I've had some come out like that on accident and they move funny.


----------



## tahir tareen (Dec 17, 2009)

can you take a another(better) picture of it. from the description you give it doesnt sound like a tad to me, but if your observing it eat fruit flies then im really interested in what you have there.


----------

